# Homebrewed Sealants - who's tried?



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Fancy Mixing up a few of the low viscosity sealants that I have such as Silo, C2V3, Blackfire and Supernatural - I'm guessing it's been tried before, but with what type of results? :thumb:

Maybe a bit of Z2 with Jetseal 109 as a separate mixture - that could be amusing too!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried a 50/50 mix of Carpro Reload and Gtech C2v3 and to be honest it wasnt the best. It didnt mix to well to start with and it was a smear fest once applied and a right ass to buff up so I gave up rather than carrying on and waisting good usuable products. I think if it isn't made already its because isn't meant to be and unless your a Chemist who will know what mixing chemicals will create I would leave alone. Wax is a different game though but I dont use wax so haven't tried to blend my own, but I have been tempted to melt all my Waxybox Wax's together to see what happens


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Cheers matey - I suspected that may have be the answer.

I have mixed Zaino Z6 and Z8 but all I suceede in doing was "diluting" the Z8, I think.

I never learn.......


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've mixed waxes with sealants (project awesome, Z2 to name a few in the mix) it was a great sucess (after a few errors) & the beading is superb. I came across it the other day, re potted it & it's now added to my wax box


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> I've mixed waxes with sealants (project awesome, Z2 to name a few in the mix) it was a great sucess (after a few errors) & the beading is superb. I came across it the other day, re potted it & it's now added to my wax box


As it happens Dawn I'm so sorry not to have got back to you but the sample of wax you sent me was actually quite good thanks mate.:thumb:


----------

